# What do I need to start an online store



## Cre8tive (May 22, 2006)

I was wondering what are the steps to take in starting an online store for T-shirts. I already have a webdesinger the equipment to make shirts and the designs to start up. The Question I have is what are legal procedure(credit card transaction, shipping)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The Question I have is what are legal procedure


There are no real "legal" procedures outside of establishing yourself as a business in your county/city and/or state.

You can accept credit cards through PayPal, or you can signup for a merchant account through one of the many providers online (sometimes your bank can also offer merchant accounts).

I'm not exactly sure what legal question you would have regarding shipping. Could you clarify?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use Paypal vertual payment system. I can take any creditcard and process the card on line without expesive equipment. The person can give me info on phone or email me or I can be out in the fileld and collect the info as I do with my retail store clients who often pay me with credit cards. It cost me 20 a month. easy to set up.


----------



## Cre8tive (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## contusecommerce (Jan 22, 2016)

If you want to open an online ecommerce store business then you should hire a online store development firm which could help you to develop an attractive online store so that it can get more number of customers for increasing the sales of your ecommerce business. 

So, in my point of view providing the customers huge discounts on each and every product and by managing your website properly can help you to draw more sales for your ecommerce business quickly.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

First of all you have need positive thoughts on your mind like your online store will be more popular in peoples' mind. You will be agree to provide your best to your customers.


----------



## Rankin Textile (Feb 17, 2016)

We use Inksoft and like it. Might be worth checking into a platform like this or something similar.


----------



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

I use Go Daddy online store and like it a lot.


----------



## contusecommerce (Jan 22, 2016)

Register your company, get a shop license or whatever legal requirements your place has.

Hack the supply part of your products.

Get you domain name.

Build you website either through hard coding or you can use magento platform.

Integrate your payment gateway.

Start selling.

You can get a better idea about us by seeing our eCommerce development services ( www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-contus-ecommerce-website-development-ramesh-m ) and please don't forget to convey your requirements in our website's live chat.


----------



## got the t shirt (Aug 29, 2016)

contusecommerce said:


> Build you website either through hard coding or you can use magento platform.


There are so many "out of the box" e-commerce sites available, I use prestaShop which comes pre-installable on most Linux hosting packages as part of the Softaculious applications.

It has Payment, Shipping and Stock control already built in, everything is configurable and you do not need any software development experience.

There is also a stack of online resources and videos to help you get it up and running, the most important part to me would be the SEO/Google ranking.

Best of luck


----------



## jarheadoutdoors (Aug 24, 2016)

Just opened my online store a week ago. I used Wix builder and it was easy. Done it myself. Has lots of apps you can drag and drop like a store and lots more. I paid for 2 years a while back but just now got around to creating it.


----------



## ChristineRice (Sep 5, 2016)

Take help of professionals.


----------



## andyframpton (Sep 2, 2013)

There are lots of templates out there for wordpress. They cost very little and can be customised to your needs also lots of cool plugin to make your site work better for you.


----------

